# Roccat Kone Makro erstellung und andere fragen



## Neumi (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir gestern die Roccat Kone gekauft bin super zufrieden mit der maus komme nur nicht so mit der Makro erstellung klar würde gerne auf den tasen maus rad nach links "Ton leiser" Maus rad nach rechts "Ton Lauter" und auf der taste vor dem rad soll die Vista Aurora funktion hin.

Jetzt noch ne frage welche Makros sind den für spiele einstezbar habt ihr beispiele für z.B. Counter Strike.
Kann man sich eigentlich auch Makros schicken.
Bin auf dem Gebiet neu aber interresieren würde es mich wenn es im spielen was bringt.

Mal noch eine andere frage bezüglich Tracking-Control-Unit (TCU) wenn ich dieses einschalte finde ich ist die Maus ungenauer obwohl dieses ja grad das gegenteil sein soll. Woran kann das liegen habe ein richtig gutes gaming Pad.

Auf wieviel DPI spielt Ihr eigentlich? komme mit den 3200 gar nicht klar ist viel zu schnell soll man lieber die DPI runterstellen oder die geschwindigkeit der Maus?

Hoffe das waren nicht zu viele fragen aufeinmal bin über jede Hilfe und Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Heady88 (20. Oktober 2008)

Neumi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir gestern die Roccat Kone gekauft bin super zufrieden mit der maus komme nur nicht so mit der Makro erstellung klar würde gerne auf den tasen maus rad nach links "Ton leiser" Maus rad nach rechts "Ton Lauter" und auf der taste vor dem rad soll die Vista Aurora funktion hin.
> 
> ...



Kann dir zwar leider nicht bei allen sachen helfen aber immerhin bei 2 
Habe die Maus auch und bin schlichtweg begeistert 

Zum einen wegen der DPI ja stimmt 3200 sind schon extrem krass ^^
Aber lieber die Geschwindigkeit im Spiel runterstellen dadurch bleibt die Maus weiterhin genau.

Wegen dem TCU kann ich dir nur sage das ich am Anfang auch dachte das die Maus ungenauer ist aber es ist einfach eine Sache der Gewöhnung.
Probier das ganze mal noch ein wenig länger aus und schau wie es am besten für dich ist und wenn es gar nicht geht dann mach es wieder aus 

Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig helfen

mfg

Heady


----------



## Neumi (21. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal kann mir vieleicht noch jemand helfen bezüglich der Makro erstellung?


----------

